# hmmm would I use this as a new sig



## psycoblaster (May 26, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## wilddenim (May 26, 2008)

Hmm might be better if you put this in another thread you created yesterday? One member and one thread with all your sigs would make it easier to find your sigs creation and obviously less work for mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





psycoblaster's Sig Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway that sig is really good! I wouldn't pick that since I go for very cute and girly sigs but I couldn't make sigs like you did so great job!


----------



## psycoblaster (May 26, 2008)

i didn't create a thread yesterday though...
oh well... but thanks though


----------



## wilddenim (May 26, 2008)

Weird I thought I saw you created a topic. My apologises.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 26, 2008)

no, it's OK.
anybody can get confused...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 27, 2008)

Go with Cloud......it's great, much better than current Tales one..


----------



## psycoblaster (May 27, 2008)

hm i think that's 2 for cloud


----------



## Psyfira (May 27, 2008)

Cloud. The colours fit with your avatar a bit better than the bright red. And the Vincent one looks a little blurry.


----------



## Jax (May 27, 2008)

Although I like Vincent more as a character, the Cloud sig has better colors.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 28, 2008)

hmmmmmm.. so cloud would be a better sig?
if you guys have a good pic of vincent (2d, not 3d)
then please post it up for me.. oh and trimming vincent out of his original pic was too hard for me... so the edges were crooked a lot, so I used inner/outer glow in black to cover it... so It does look blurry. (or I should've sharpened him a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: a new lightning sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one has a different style than the other (just a change from 2D pic to 3D pic) trimming was also hard for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i had to use soft edges to make it look a little better (with a whole lot of glow ...)
does it look TOO bright? (might be able to fix)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2008)

Everything is good except the Final Fantasy XIII logo..It looks crispy, other than that, I love it..


----------



## axisk (Jun 15, 2008)

Cloud


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

They all look great to me.. though I dont generally put any real effort into sigs and avatars and what not, personally I dont see the need to get to fancy with them.

(Plus, I dont know any of these characters from playing their games but because of their fans on the internet :0. I've been meaning to play these newer FF games for a long while now.)

I say go with...the middle sig. It looks the most captivating to me.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the first cloud one, looks awesome!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I just remembered that I cant see sigs anyway ;p, so my vote probably shouldn't count...


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 15, 2008)

Put borders on them, even a 1px solid black would do. 

Signatures look bad without borders. 

I like the cloud one, looks pretty nice. I like the font placement too.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 16, 2008)

I've just added borders to each one


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 20, 2008)

new cloud sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the blue small one)
just quickly made it using a cloud picture i've just found


----------



## Lametta (Aug 6, 2008)

I love the Lightning FF one, very well made. Wow you are so good at making signatures


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 8, 2008)

all pretty good.
The one you have now is good.


----------



## Seven (Aug 8, 2008)

WALLS OF TEXT INCOMING. Creative criticism and all.

1st: Blue Cloud -- Text issues, mostly everything else is okay, but it's really too monochromatic, it'd look much better with varying colors. This can be solved by having the render on a different layer and editing it from there, not on the same layer as the background.

2nd: Cloud -- The reflected image is pretty okay in the background, but it'd look a bit better blurred out and havin the opacity set a bit lower, you don't want it -exactly- in the background, but more like fading into it. As for the render, it's too clean, unedited, etc, and the outer glow isn't exactly the best touch. If the edges of the render were too hard to manage, and you just had to outer glow it to look good, just feel free to blend it! Otherwise, text and background are pretty okay.

3rd: Vincent -- I like the background, that's probably the better of the four sigs shown. The background has a bit of a sunlight-sort-of background there, and although it makes it look okay, it'd do better without. The little light rays shooting from the edges give it a good touch, make sure to make them contrast more in the background. The only thing I'd advise against you doing is relying on blending the render too much into the background. It literally took me ten seconds to find Vincent's face in this one, so a good thing would probably be to lighten the render up or add a few filter layers to make him stand out more. The reflection-ish thing to the right of Vincent you should touch up as well (see Cloud reflection tip above). Touch up the text with a different sleeker non-Times New Roman-text and it'll look awesome.

4th: Lightning -- Not quite too sure about this one. I like the lighting on the hair, but the background and text is a bit too much. An eyeburner. Too much yellow and white adjacent to each other. It'd look better if you made your username on the sig smaller and less apparent, it takes attention away from the focus of the picture.  Lightning's a bit untouched, make sure to do -something- to the render, and not leave it there. Even subtle changes can spruce it up. I also advise against having huge blocks of text that could cover up the render in an obstructive fashion (see Final Fantasy XIII). Scale it down, change the background, fix up the name, spruce up the render a bit. That is all.

Hope that helped a little. Cheers, looking forward to future sigs.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 11, 2008)

now what I really need to work on is to remember to save the psd files o.O
Can't find one for all 4 of my sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well I guess I'll be making some new ones then..


----------



## jabjab (Aug 11, 2008)

red one looks best to my untrained eye.
face on the current blue cloud one looks quite retarded. Hes stoned/confused/pained/surprised all in one.
Maybe its just me but i cant see what the other stuff apart from his face and torso are anyway.


----------

